# Holiday Video 2015 -Who's In?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was shocked this week to see all the Christmas decor up around town! Normally, it pops up after Thanksgiving. Tis the season to start your holiday picture planning early for the Merry Fluffy Holiday Video. 

If you want to participate, *please send your jpeg named with your fluff's name to [email protected] by Dec 20th.* *Please do not shrink the size of your jpeg or it will be fuzzy.*

As always, song recommendations are most welcomed! 

Newbies, here is the link from the movie trailer version. You can search threads for all the past ones.


Movie Trailer Version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ5_xBai7Cg


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

The smilebox playback links do not link. Video is wonderful though Not sure why it makes me cry. BUT it's a loving warm kind of cry. Beautiful dogs all loved very much. Patches and I are in I will send a photo soon. Thanks


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

glo77 said:


> The smilebox playback links do not link. Video is wonderful though Not sure why it makes me cry. BUT it's a loving warm kind of cry. Beautiful dogs all loved very much. Patches and I are in I will send a photo soon. Thanks


Sorry about the links, I guess when you cut and paste they do not work. If you search for holiday videos, you will find the past ones. I don' t know how to link a thread.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I edited the post to take links out that didn't work.

Here is link to last year's video post. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/67-video-posts/217833-2014-merry-fluffy-video-here.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We're in!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

ok I will search for Holiday videos Actually your you tube link did work, just not the smileboxes. I shall go find them too  Thanks


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We're definitely in!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Count us in.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Just beautiful. Made me cry too. So many much loved dogs that my heart just melts.

Will really try to get a photo of Gigi.

Thank you so much for the link.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Count us in!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You know we are getting ready.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We're in too! Gotta get busy making dresses


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll work on pix soon since I can never count on my computer behaving!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, Sweetness and Tessa already have their game on -pictures are in the line up! Remember taking pictures in morning and late in the day are the best. Also, remember if you have a white fluff make sure they are in a dark background! Have a treat or a squeaky toy handy and capture their faces!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in too...thanks


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: My house is sitting in mid air with no steps to get in the house. 

...I forgot the kid's Christmas outfits! ...but they were from last year anyway. :huh:

 I'll either have to send old pics or not be in this year. I am short on Christmas spirit this year. I did pick up a little dress from T J Maxx a few days ago...maybe I can find a good place in my dad's house to take a nice pic. *sniff* It's a bit big on Ava, so maybe all the girls can get their pic in the same dress.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe Pat, I know this year has to be rough on you...hang in there and I just know you will do the best you can to make it festive  Hugs to you and the gang 



The A Team said:


> :w00t: My house is sitting in mid air with no steps to get in the house.
> 
> ...I forgot the kid's Christmas outfits! ...but they were from last year anyway. :huh:
> 
> I'll either have to send old pics or not be in this year. I am short on Christmas spirit this year. I did pick up a little dress from T J Maxx a few days ago...maybe I can find a good place in my dad's house to take a nice pic. *sniff* It's a bit big on Ava, so maybe all the girls can get their pic in the same dress.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Take the kids to the mall and get a picture with Santa! Naked! Remember the streaking through the malls LOL



The A Team said:


> :w00t: My house is sitting in mid air with no steps to get in the house.
> 
> ...I forgot the kid's Christmas outfits! ...but they were from last year anyway. :huh:
> 
> I'll either have to send old pics or not be in this year. I am short on Christmas spirit this year. I did pick up a little dress from T J Maxx a few days ago...maybe I can find a good place in my dad's house to take a nice pic. *sniff* It's a bit big on Ava, so maybe all the girls can get their pic in the same dress.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Take the kids to the mall and get a picture with Santa! Naked! Remember the streaking through the malls LOL


There's no mall close by. Maybe Lucky's Bed and Biscuit will have something..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The A Team said:


> There's no mall close by. Maybe Lucky's Bed and Biscuit will have something..


If you need me to use one of the old ones, I have them all in folders . Just let me know.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww Pat, it will be OK, I like the naked kids idea, or put them on a Christmas tablecloth... for a red background.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Aww Pat, it will be OK, I like the naked kids idea, or put them on a Christmas tablecloth... for a red background.


So true! Everyone, you do not need a fancy dress, vest or costume to participate. If you have watched past videos, all pictures are put in a holiday type theme. Also, it can also be Hanukkah themed. In fact, if I got enough Hanukkah, I could create a separate Hanukkah one with appropriate visuals and music!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumping up! For those who are new. They don't need outfits or even a picture with Santa the video frames it with the holiday spirit. Remember the best outdoor pictures are taken first thing in the morning or as the sun is setting for the best lighting.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Got a new tree yesterday! Won't be long now!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The tree lots are open here too! Usually they don't open until after thanksgiving. Next year I predict they will open for Halloween LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, will send pictures soon. 

Spending hours right now making calls in regard to recent credit card theft.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Marie, you have plenty of time. Deadline is not until the 20th. Bumping up for people who don't come on regularly so they won't miss the all call.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mags, will send pictures soon.
> 
> Spending hours right now making calls in regard to recent credit card theft.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mags...I'm trying~not sure if I can get my act together before then...I will be so bummed if they are not in your Xmas video


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You have to have a debut for the new little one. Forgive me but I can't remember what name you finally settled on. LOL



maddysmom said:


> Mags...I'm trying~not sure if I can get my act together before then...I will be so bummed if they are not in your Xmas video


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> You have to have a debut for the new little one. Forgive me but I can't remember what name you finally settled on. LOL


It's Mika. I can't seem to organize 3 clean fluffs and a picture. One is always into playing in mud as soon as they are clean, including Mika. She's just as bad as Suki. I'm trying Mag...I really am :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> It's Mika. I can't seem to organize 3 clean fluffs and a picture. One is always into playing in mud as soon as they are clean, including Mika. She's just as bad as Suki. I'm trying Mag...I really am :thumbsup:


Just take one at a time! I can't see to get boo to stay still with Zach so they will be individual ones.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

working on dresses!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Starting to get pictures in! Who's next?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pictures I have received so far,
Bella, Jasmine, Belle, Petey, Patches, Sweetness, Tessa and of course Zach and Boo. 

19 Days and counting!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine will get their baths and pictures taken this week end.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I will need several more days to get pictures. On top of all the other excitement that has occurred in our home within the last week or so ... Snowball has a yeast infection on his left paw toe nails and in in his right ear. The medication (Otamax) leaves so much grease on the hair around his ear (and, he cannot get a bath for another week ... and, the dry shampoo is doing nothing to help) so, I had to trim most of the hair on the one ear.  

But, I will get the pictures to you as soon as possible.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww now honestly what would make our hearts smile bigger than a muddy maltese in a Christmas Dress


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tiana and Tyson from linden is in the lineup


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Correction - from linfran.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

linfran said:


> Correction - from linfran.


Ooops, sorry got your user name wrong!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Starting to get pictures in! Who's next?


Mags.... I want to get Blaze in this wonderful Christmas celebration.....I'm working on it. Just been tied up doing orders. Don't start without us! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed! I put my special ornaments in the tree. I am not surprised you are busy with your talents! Anyone here who hasn't gotten a customized ornament needs to!



Malt Shoppe said:


> Mags.... I want to get Blaze in this wonderful Christmas celebration.....I'm working on it. Just been tied up doing orders. Don't start without us! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bump


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We are in....just sent the photos of Carley Rose.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I need a 2015 Christmas photo for Tyler. Hoping to get something next week. When's the deadline?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have Carley Rose

Sue, deadline is Dec 20th so you have time


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent mine in just now.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Line up so far:
Sweetness, Tessa, Patches, Boo, Zach, Petey, Belle, Jasmine, Bella, Carley Rose, Laurel, Dewey, Hardy, Violet, Jodi, Tiana, Tyson


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh gosh...the pressure is killing me!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Oh gosh...the pressure is killing me!


You can do it!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sent mine today. did you get it?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*My goof*

Sorry, yes, I have him and thought I had typed his name too. 




pippersmom said:


> Sent mine today. did you get it?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You did it! Joanne's girls are in line up.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> You did it! Joanne's girls are in line up.


Anything for you my friend


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Little Girl, Poupetta, Pallina are in the line up!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Kelsey, tanner, frankie, jamie -Marti's crew


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm going to get a photo of Gigi if it kills me.

I just had cataract surgery on both eyes a couple of weeks apart so that has hindered me. I want to get a good shot of her sweet little face. Even if I don't get Santa or elf hat on her I will tie a pretty ribbon on her. 
Muddy feet here too. She is such a tomboy and loves running outside chasing the cat.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Barb J said:


> I'm going to get a photo of Gigi if it kills me.
> 
> I just had cataract surgery on both eyes a couple of weeks apart so that has hindered me. I want to get a good shot of her sweet little face. Even if I don't get Santa or elf hat on her I will tie a pretty ribbon on her.
> Muddy feet here too. She is such a tomboy and loves running outside chasing the cat.


Look forward to having her part of it.


----------



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

We are in! I just sent mine in


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

simba11 said:


> We are in! I just sent mine in


Got the precious one! Nice to see some new faces join in.


----------



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

mdbflorida said:


> Got the precious one! Nice to see some new faces join in.


Thank you, I check in daily, just do not post often  very excited for the Holiday Video 2015 :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't see Waltor's Lucky on that list 

We need you in our Christmas video Lucky boy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I don't see Waltor's Lucky on that list
> 
> We need you in our Christmas video Lucky boy!


That's right! Walter we need Lucky!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Mags....
Pooh and I would really love to be in another one of your videos. :chili:
If only someone would cooperate and sit still.:angry:

How is it that they "just know" when we are trying to pose them for the perfect picture?:w00t:

I have been running crazy to dr appointments....but, please don't give up on
Us...I will keep trying :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Say cheese with a piece of cheese! You still have plenty of time. Hope all is well.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> That's right! Walter we need Lucky!


Yes we do...:dothewave:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I will get a few pics in soon...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Flying home from Boston, and thought I would bop on and remind everyone -don't forget to take your pictures for the holiday video. I just love WIFI on the plane. I can get my maltese fix. LOL Howdy to those of you down the east coast as I do a fly over!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Flying home from Boston, and thought I would bop on and remind everyone -don't forget to take your pictures for the holiday video. I just love WIFI on the plane. I can get my maltese fix. LOL Howdy to those of you down the east coast as I do a fly over!



Hi ya! nothing like your maltese fix. I have to get my proper 2015 Christmas photo done this weekend. You are not far from me, can you see me waving?lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent mine, plus included a couple of Sassy, hopefully I can feel better soon and get a couple more of Sassy..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This weekend I bought a couple of Santa hats and a kitty reindeer hat for Posey...I did get one photo of Posey without too much struggle and some others of Jodi - but he needs a bath so I'll try again when he is fresh and clean.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle's crew and Riley and Sissy are in the line up!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Last week to get your photos in the deadline is the 20th.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just sent mine in. They are mostly Ava, but I do use them on her page...:blush::blush:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I got Ava and crew


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Deadline is approaching. Who is still planning on sending a picture?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Now that Trissie is here, we are in-we didn't decorate yet, Tony keeps putting it off. We're supposed to do it tomorrow night. If we don't I'll just dress them up and add a background!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Deadline is approaching. Who is still planning on sending a picture?


Mags, I will mail them tomorrow. I think you offered on my FB page (when reading about Snowball's infection) to maybe help touch up the pictures of Snowball's one ear that was being treated. If you can still do that, I would appreciate it. If not, I understand and will send some older pics of him. 

Are you considering using more than one picture from each fluff baby submitted? It sounds as though some mom's are sending a lot of pics ... so, just wondering.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I will touch up the ear for you. How many pictures I actually use depends on how many I get and need to fill up a song. I definitely use 1-2 for each fluff, sometimes more if I don't get enough pictures to fill up the song. Also, I am doing on serious (pretty) one and one funny one so if people have sent in multiples it would be different ones for each song. Make sense?





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mags, I will mail them tomorrow. I think you offered on my FB page (when reading about Snowball's infection) to maybe help touch up the pictures of Snowball's one ear that was being treated. If you can still do that, I would appreciate it. If not, I understand and will send some older pics of him.
> 
> Are you considering using more than one picture from each fluff baby submitted? It sounds as though some mom's are sending a lot of pics ... so, just wondering.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Yes, I will touch up the ear for you. How many pictures I actually use depends on how many I get and need to fill up a song. I definitely use 1-2 for each fluff, sometimes more if I don't get enough pictures to fill up the song. Also, I am doing on serious (pretty) one and one funny one so if people have sent in multiples it would be different ones for each song. Make sense?


Awww ... thank you so much, Mags. :tender: 

Thanks for explaining about how you use the pictures (as to how many from one person). And, yes ...that makes sense.

I look forward to the video! And, oh ...your trailer is awesome!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

We're in! Just sent our picture! :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Snowball, Sue's Tyler, and Pearlan are in the line up!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Snowball, Sue's Tyler, and Pearlan are in the line up!



Great! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Final Countdown! Deadline is this Friday. 


:w00t:


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Just sent mine.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have Gigi -and I think I am only waiting on one more!


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I just sent some lmk if it's ok, unfortunately I don't send Mallow to get groomed until tomorrow...he might even get a santa pic! Lmk if I missed something. *


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just realized I had a major blonde moment. I kept thinking today for the deadline and I just re read my original post and realized it is Sunday. I think I have everyone's picture but to be fair I will wait until Sunday at 9 am I will put the finalized touches on it and post on Sunday.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where the 2015 Christmas video is posted?
I did a search and can't seem to locate it. 
Thanks, Barb


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Barb J said:


> Can anyone tell me where the 2015 Christmas video is posted?
> I did a search and can't seem to locate it.
> Thanks, Barb


Here it is Barb 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/67-video-posts/240266-happy-holiday-2015-video-december-prayer.html


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you. I loved it. I was searching for Christmas video 2015.
I just had to copy and past the links to send to my sister in WA.


----------

